# Planning first ever ski/snowboard trip...Colorado vs. Utah vs. Tahoe vs. ?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

trying to find the perfect combination of (somewhat) affordable, good mountain and good town (for partying, etc.). 

would breck/vail fit the bill? park city? SLT? so many options but the one that has a nice combo and is somewhat easy to get to from NYC will win out...

thanks guys.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

no on tahoe, i just cancelled my trip, the snow is terrible this year. i can't say anything on utah as i haven't ridden there, but co is great this year. i like vail resorts; vail, beaver creek, breckenridge, keystone, & a-basin, (despite being a monopoly). probably won't be the cheapest you can find, but can give you the biggest bang for your buck -imo.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tahoe is Currently a Mountain Bike Mecca (In January!?!), so scratch them this year.....for the time being. I would say Park City or Breck are your best bets, with Colorado getting more reliable snow at this point. Breck is a better Party than Vail, but I actually like Vail's mountain better. There are always Aspen or Jackson Hole if you can lay-down the change.

PC is easier to get to from the airport than is Breck/Vail.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

koi said:


> no on tahoe, i just cancelled my trip, the snow is terrible this year. i can't say anything on utah as i haven't ridden there, but co is great this year. i like vail resorts; vail, beaver creek, breckenridge, keystone, & a-basin, (despite being a monopoly). probably won't be the cheapest you can find, but can give you the biggest bang for your buck -imo.


im really between vail, breck, park city, snowbird. ahhhh....


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

need more input guys...which is typically cheaper (coming from NYC)


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

don't know if it's cheaper but if you do the right pass you can do breck & vail on the same trip


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

koi said:


> don't know if it's cheaper but if you do the right pass you can do breck & vail on the same trip


good place to stay near vail/breck that has good access to the town/mountain?


----------

